# Newbie from the uk took the plunge and joined



## diehardlove (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi im dave im from the uk im a 29 year old male who has just started with a goal to gain mass ive had alot of experience with dieting as was massivly overweight as a child but have lost the weight and im 185 lbs now i have a active job as a mechanic and train 3 times a week with heavy weights for 45 mins and im on a high protein diet.
Im here to learn from the masters im not after being babysitted but would love any help you are willing to give but understand if you dont me being new and will read before asking daft questions that the forums can answer rather than just asking.
Thanks for taking the time to read this dave
p.s my main hobby is urban exploration and im on alot of the exploration websites ive explored old asymums hospitals mines and can be found on the forums with this username.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*diehardlove* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## S2kracer (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## stazilla (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi DAve!


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for for the info prince i will do,Thanks all for the warm welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome from the UK, we are happy you are here.  Great intro


----------



## vortrit (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks both to be honest ive been on forums for years and have moderated a few so see the daft questions that get asked and was trying to avoid making the same mistakes,
Just got the bloody chickenpox off my kids so looks like my training is going to have to stop for a few weeks.


----------



## ChrisYandek (Apr 6, 2011)

How are things in the UK?


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 7, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome bro!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------

